# Is there a tutorial to make your own tarts?



## ilovedoxies (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, 

I'd like to make my own tarts.  Is there a tutorial out there for this?  

I'd like to melt down and re use the wax from the tarts I've already used up.  It's a shame to just toss it into the garbage, I'd like to recycle it. 

Thanks!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 14, 2009)

..


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 15, 2009)

That almost seems too easy, but I'm gonna give it a whirl!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 15, 2009)

..


----------

